# What body type do you prefer?



## cloister2

If you're a guy, do you want to look like Mr. Universe? If you're a girl is Mr. Universe your ideal date? Be honest as this is anonymous.


----------



## tronjheim

I just want to be a mesomorph. I'm so skinny and small.


----------



## Chieve

ewww nooo lol.

are you talking about personal body image?

athletic, muscular

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rDNyQdDXib8/SelVXdiJTII/AAAAAAAAEvw/c2Hc28wAafQ/s400/sixpack+2.jpg

im not sure yet but i might want to be a bit skinnier with a more defined six pack

not sure though, but I do want a perfectly flat stomach, thats been one of my main goals at the gym right now...

besides that, also getting stronger biceps, its my slowest growing muscle for some reason

if you mean towards others...

i prefer a nice toned body in a girl, with a little muscle...but not too much. i don't like sticks...

in a guy, slim-athletic....but somewhere in the middle is my preferred type, i feel less competition and i feel more comfortable and less intimidated


----------



## Scorpio90

Mr.Universe??? Nope, I will fall in love with any guy who looks super decent and gentle


----------



## probably offline

Skinny and fit or slim and fit.


----------



## kj87

I prefer a little chubby actually. I think it's sexy


----------



## Mr Bacon

Like this. Lean, but not too muscular.

Girls generally hate overly muscular guys. I also tend to think they look disgusting.


----------



## GD8

I would never want to look like that lol, I'm skinny and I like it that way but ideally I'd like to be slim and toned like bruce lee


----------



## pineapplebun

I actually am not a fan of skinny guys. I prefer them to be slightly buff (like Mr. Bacon's picture) or slighty chubby but not obese. I prefer to feel the oh so cliche 'protected' by a bigger guy lol but I wouldn't reject someone just because they're skinny.


----------



## MindOverMood

Sonny Bill Williams has my ideal body type, he's 6'4 and weighs 238 lbs(108 kg)


----------



## Mr Bacon

It's funny how Americans tend to put a big emphasis on developping musculature, compared to Europeans. In the US, it seems everybody goes to the gym to beef up. In France, only a little minority of guys. And certainly not girls. Not judging, just stating the facts ^^.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Mr Bacon said:


> It's funny how Americans tend to put a big emphasis on developping musculature, compared to Europeans. In the US, it seems everybody goes to the gym to beef up. In France, only a little minority of guys. And certainly not girls. Not judging, just stating the facts ^^.


i noticed this too


----------



## Kascheritt

Heck no. I want to be slim with average toned muscles, not some beast XD
More dominant mesomorph body type would be great. Endomorph sucks.


----------



## mdiada

my preference is a stocky build. not thin, and not fat, also not all muscle. a healthy overweight, where the guy is overweight but not excessively. and he carries his weight well.


----------



## Scorpio90

Mr Bacon said:


> It's funny how Americans tend to put a big emphasis on developping musculature, compared to Europeans. In the US, it seems everybody goes to the gym to beef up. In France, only a little minority of guys. And certainly not girls. Not judging, just stating the facts ^^.


The first thing American guys look for here is a gym, lol, they just want to rent an apt closed to a gym, it's quite strange here


----------



## Barette

.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Matt Ogus

My goal


----------



## kast

For myself... I have a short stocky build and on this chart my body type is "built fat". I could lose a few kilos off my belly but otherwise I'm content.

For women... I prefer the curvy and chubby types, like #19 on this chart.


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

NO...................................NO..................................................*YESS!!*

*.............................................................................. #3 would be my date=] *


----------



## Sleeper92

i want to be fuxking tall am only 175


----------



## komorikun

Mr Bacon said:


> Like this. Lean, but not too muscular.
> 
> Girls generally hate overly muscular guys. I also tend to think they look disgusting.


I like the same as you.


----------



## Freiheit

I think guys with muscles and six pack look fake and gross. I like the natural look and if they're fat or chubby, that's hot. I'm skinny myself but it's not my fault that I can't really gain. Maybe I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## theseventhkey

cloister2 said:


> If you're a guy, do you want to look like Mr. Universe? If you're a girl is Mr. Universe your ideal date? Be honest as this is anonymous.


Hell no, even though my frame is like, I wish I had the body frame of Bruce Lee, he was perfect, I think he was a Ectomorph, I'm a Mesomorph.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Barette said:


> I think an hourglass body figure on a girl is the nicest. I'm alright with my body, for the most part. I love being tall, because I get to have long legs, and they're nicely shaped, too, but I don't like being larger framed (not all tall girls are, but I am). My measurements frustrate me because since I'm larger framed, there's a limit on how small I can become, especially with my ribcage. And I can't ever become an hourglass because my hips are 3 inches larger than my bust, and my waist is only 9 inches smaller than my bust, but 12 inches smaller than my hips. So even if I got my waist 1 inch smaller, my hips would still be 3 inches larger than my bust. So my measurements are all out of whack and I just can't get them right because of my frame (and I have the ideal hip to waist ratio, .70 exactly, so if my bust was just 2 inches larger I'd be technically ideal body shape and it frustrates me to all hell cause that's what I'm dying to be!). So I'd prefer to be an hourglass, obviously XD


im not saying u should cause im sure your fine the way u are but couldnt getting implants give u those two extra inches


----------



## TobeyJuarez

kast said:


> For myself... I have a short stocky build and on this chart my body type is "built fat". I could lose a few kilos off my belly but otherwise I'm content.
> 
> For women... I prefer the curvy and chubby types, like #19 on this chart.


im in between built fat and skinny athletic and i like 2-17 on the girls chart lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

I don't care if my guy/girl has muscle. Actually, too much muscle is kind of a huge turn off for me. I just want somebody who's not too overwieght and not too underwieght. Just average, ideally.


----------



## kast

illmatic1 said:


> i like 2-17 on the girls chart lol


Haha, yeah there's only a few there I don't actually like. I tried to choose just 1 preference, rather than "3-20 why not".


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want to look like this.
I can get here soon if I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## Barette

illmatic1 said:


> im not saying u should cause im sure your fine the way u are but couldnt getting implants give u those two extra inches


I'd like to ideally, yes. Maybe within the next few years.


----------



## cloister2

Barette said:


> I'd like to ideally, yes. Maybe within the next few years.


Or you could chisel off a piece of hip.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn

I'm a big fan of built men, but not ones with a low body fat percentage. To me it just looks odd to have abdominals that look like they're going to burst forth like alien eggs or something.










This guy's body however, is glorious. Broad shoulders and mega tall, and built but not steroidy.

For ladies, tall and chubby/fat. Super squishy and soft. Can't really find a good example without resorting to tumblr though.


----------



## Classified

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I want to look like this.
> I can get here soon if I wasn't so lazy.


That is close to what I looked like in college (well maybe a 2-3% more fat, and not quite as big). I had more time to workout back then. I didn't have the tan though.

But next Spring, I will work towards that again. Hopefully by Summer I'll be close to that.


----------



## Nada

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I want to look like this.
> I can get here soon if I wasn't so lazy.


I've been working towards that for the past 3 years.


----------



## GD8

Barette said:


> I'd like to ideally, yes. Maybe within the next few years.


Implants look totally ridiculous no matter what size they are, I really don't understand why you wanna ruin your body/face with plastic surgery so badly


----------



## MoonlightSky

Thin and tall. I don't really like muscles or anything either.


----------



## Fair Lady

probably offline said:


> Skinny and fit or slim and fit.


Perfect.


----------



## tbyrfan

I'm naturally thin with a small frame (5'3 1/2", 90 lbs) and I like my body. I'm working on getting a bit more muscle tone. I have a decent amount of curves for my size, and although I'm only a small B cup, I see no need to make them bigger.


----------



## Mr Bacon

kast said:


> For myself... I have a short stocky build and on this chart my body type is "built fat". I could lose a few kilos off my belly but otherwise I'm content.
> 
> For women... I prefer the curvy and chubby types, like #19 on this chart.


#4 omagad!


----------



## Revenwyn

Barette said:


> I think an hourglass body figure on a girl is the nicest. I'm alright with my body, for the most part. I love being tall, because I get to have long legs, and they're nicely shaped, too, but I don't like being larger framed (not all tall girls are, but I am). My measurements frustrate me because since I'm larger framed, there's a limit on how small I can become, especially with my ribcage. And I can't ever become an hourglass because my hips are 3 inches larger than my bust, and my waist is only 9 inches smaller than my bust, but 12 inches smaller than my hips. So even if I got my waist 1 inch smaller, my hips would still be 3 inches larger than my bust. So my measurements are all out of whack and I just can't get them right because of my frame (and I have the ideal hip to waist ratio, .70 exactly, so if my bust was just 2 inches larger I'd be technically ideal body shape and it frustrates me to all hell cause that's what I'm dying to be!). So I'd prefer to be an hourglass, obviously XD


I understand your frustration. I'm larger in the rib cage too (38 inches and can clearly see my ribs) and my bust is 45. My hips are only 42. I wouldn't mind looking overpoweringly top heavy if only I could get my waist smaller than my ribs. Apparently, not only is my rib cage overwelmingly huge for my height (I'm 5'4") but I also have a couple of extra ribs so my rib cage is elongated and ends just about four inches above my hips, so there is absolutely no place for an hourglass to go. The smallest I can get my waist is 37 inches, with ab definition.

Ideally I would want to be an hourglass, but I only have 4-5 inches difference between waist and hips. So my altogether appearance tends to be top heavy and overweight on my height, though I am actually a little below average in body fat (except for my breasts.)

My BMI is 32, my body fat 19%. I am one of those rare women who DOES put on muscle mass. At one point I weighed 215 pounds and was smaller than I am now, but I also had not been done growing. My rib cage filled out considerably after that.

But I hate it I hate it I hate it I hate it.

In guys, I tend to like the tall and lean. I love muscled arms but do not like abs. However my two boyfriends have both been very overweight, since, looking overweight all I can get is an overweight man. My husband actually had dropped down to 150 from 300 at one point (it was far too skinny for my liking) but had to go back on antidepressants and went from 180 to 250 in a single year, now it's crept back up to 275. He would ideally look good between 185 and 200. He's 6' medium-large build.


----------



## Tangerine

Guys I like either skinny or Chubby.


----------



## Revenwyn

kast said:


> For myself... I have a short stocky build and on this chart my body type is "built fat". I could lose a few kilos off my belly but otherwise I'm content.
> 
> For women... I prefer the curvy and chubby types, like #19 on this chart.


I am somewhere between 10 and 13 on this chart, with short but very toned legs.


----------



## Barette

Revenwyn, that must be so hard finding bras and clothes to fit right. I'm a 32 underwidth, with a 37 bust, and it's still hard to find stuff that fits because my ribcage is large, but my bust isn't.


----------



## Revenwyn

Barette said:


> Revenwyn, that must be so hard finding bras and clothes to fit right. I'm a 32 underwidth, with a 37 bust, and it's still hard to find stuff that fits because my ribcage is large, but my bust isn't.


32 underwidth, 1 inch per cup size... that would be a 32 DD.

As far as clothing is concerned, I'm typically okay as long as it's something that doesn't need to be buttoned up. My biggest problem is pants, with my small waist to hip ratio as well as thin thighs. I need a 16-18 for my waist but my thighs could fit in a 10 and my hips a 12. But my waist can't get smaller, I already see abs.

I look white but I am half Cherokee and believe I get my body from that.


----------



## Barette

Revenwyn said:


> 32 underwidth, 1 inch per cup size... that would be a 32 DD.
> 
> As far as clothing is concerned, I'm typically okay as long as it's something that doesn't need to be buttoned up. My biggest problem is pants, with my small waist to hip ratio as well as thin thighs. I need a 16-18 for my waist but my thighs could fit in a 10 and my hips a 12. But my waist can't get smaller, I already see abs.
> 
> I look white but I am half Cherokee and believe I get my body from that.


I'm a 32DD? See, that sounds huge, but my chest isn't big at all, a 36C fits me well. I need a profession fitting, cause my chest confuses me so much.

Ah, well that's good then, especially since so many dresses fit every body type. They're my main go to cause many jeans don't fit me well.


----------



## Revenwyn

Barette said:


> I'm a 32DD? See, that sounds huge, but my chest isn't big at all, a 36C fits me well. I need a profession fitting, cause my chest confuses me so much.
> 
> Ah, well that's good then, especially since so many dresses fit every body type. They're my main go to cause many jeans don't fit me well.


Ok so what you're doing is going a couple of band sizes larger than your underwidth (the calculators say I should wear a 42 but that never works for me, it's way too big) and compensating for bust size for that. You could try a 34D, even. And it also does depend on brand, material, and styling. I am usually a 40DD but some brands a 38DDD.

Anyway enough off topic stuff about bras.  I believe there is a bra thread already.


----------



## Barette

Haha thanks for that, I'm definitely gonna get fitted now then cause I have no idea what y bra size is now XD I can't believe I could be a D.

But yeah, I'll stop scaring off making this about my boobs XD


----------



## gopidevi

no


----------



## arnie

I'm going for that lean and fit look. I don't want to be a body builder and bulk up, I just want to add some more muscle to my frame. It would be nice to weigh 191 or so. (175 ish now)


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## cloister2

arnie said:


> I'm going for that lean and fit look. I don't want to be a body builder and bulk up, I just want to add some more muscle to my frame. It would be nice to weigh 191 or so. (175 ish now)


You're gonna shave your pitts?


----------



## lzzy

Healthy
so curvy but not too curvy
like you said, hourglass model is superhot


----------



## farfegnugen

I'd like to be more agile, maybe even graceful. I feel bullish most of the time, like I am going to break something, even though I have relatively quick reflexes.


----------



## Kon

A cross between these two and hung like a Shetland pony to boot:


----------



## chickenfett

Barette said:


> I think an hourglass body figure on a girl is the nicest. I'm alright with my body, for the most part. I love being tall, because I get to have long legs, and they're nicely shaped, too, but I don't like being larger framed (not all tall girls are, but I am). My measurements frustrate me because since I'm larger framed, there's a limit on how small I can become, especially with my ribcage. And I can't ever become an hourglass because my hips are 3 inches larger than my bust, and my waist is only 9 inches smaller than my bust, but 12 inches smaller than my hips. So even if I got my waist 1 inch smaller, my hips would still be 3 inches larger than my bust. So my measurements are all out of whack and I just can't get them right because of my frame (and I have the ideal hip to waist ratio, .70 exactly, so if my bust was just 2 inches larger I'd be technically ideal body shape and it frustrates me to all hell cause that's what I'm dying to be!). So I'd prefer to be an hourglass, obviously XD


I am confused by all the numbers.


----------



## cloister2

Kon said:


> A cross between these two and hung like a Shetland pony to boot:


Want to go out?


----------



## mrmac

I sit on a computer all day for work so I use an exercise bike pretty often. Also used to be very skinny so I began lifting weights to have a fuller look. It has given me much confidence, and I look much better now. Working out also puts the mind at ease, always feel really good after.

Concerning women, I appreciate those that do cardio and lift small weights. I find staying healthy physically attractive now.


----------



## drowning

tronjheim said:


> i just want to be a mesomorph. I'm so skinny and small.


me too!


----------



## gof22

I weight 320 pounds right now and I am working on losing weight slowly but surely. I want to get down to at least 150-170 by the middle or end of 2013. I don't want muscles though. I don't think I will look good with muscles. 

I do prefer women that have some meat on their bones. While I do think skinny women are attractive I find women that weight between 180-230 to be really attractive.


----------



## KentuckyFan

I like a girl with a little meat on her bones :yes


----------



## SVIIC

I suppose, something like this mother****er right here:
http://media.rds.ca/ac/uploads/manchettes/330625_Magnus_Ver_04.jpg

Magnús Ver Magnússon, 4 time World's Strongest Man.

A bit "chubby" but he handles it well because he's muscular as **** (but not in a disgusting size-obsessed bodybuilder way) despite being somewhat tubby in a sense and besides... he has the strength to back it up, not like bodybuilders.

Also, the guy in my avatar, Jouko Ahola:
http://www.ironmind.com/ironmind/export/sites/default/ironmind/joukowsm06_lg.jpg

It's a nice functional look that doesn't look too vain or anything like that.



Mr Bacon said:


> Like this. Lean, but not too muscular.
> 
> Girls generally hate overly muscular guys. I also tend to think they look disgusting.


TBQH... those guys only look a few steps removed from Holocaust victims IMO.



mdiada said:


> my preference is a stocky build. not thin, and not fat, also not all muscle. a healthy overweight, where the guy is overweight but not excessively. and he carries his weight well.


Hmmm... this actually sounds about right to me.

Honestly, I once wouldn't have thought so but now I find the sort of "fitness model" look to be more or less disgusting.
It looks so artificial, so vain and so completely pointless when you could put that considerable effort into getting stronger etc. instead IMHO instead of looking emaciated in a sort of unnatural combination of almost no body fat and reasonably small muscles that look almost medium sized due to lack of fat.

Bodybuilders then look even worse.



Freiheit said:


> I think guys with muscles and six pack look fake and gross. I like the natural look and if they're fat or chubby, that's hot. I'm skinny myself but it's not my fault that I can't really gain. Maybe I'm a hypocrite.


So this then, in other words.



Sleeper92 said:


> i want to be fuxking tall am only 175


This mostly though, yes -_-.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I want to look like this.
> I can get here soon if I wasn't so lazy.


Case in point: I would have thought that too once... now I'd practically hate to look like that except perhaps as a stepping stone to something more substantial.


----------



## enfield

i like how i am.

and um yeah i do associate personalities with how people look and i think that how i look reflects me okay so i don't want to change it. there are external forces that suggest change, even my internal adherence to evolutionary thought and emulation says maybe i should climb more things, but it isn't enough to make me conflicted.

if one day i woke up wanting to be a mountain climber i suppose i would climb mountains.


----------



## Zil

I'm 6"2, I weight around 170 lbs which is pretty ideal for me. I used to weight 155, but I started eating a lot more and doing some specific training. I actually don't need an ideal body type I already am pretty athletic, I do 200+ handstands a day out of boredom. It's become an addiction lol.

I like Jukka's style, he's slim.


----------



## anxious dreamer

I like how my body is now. Thin but shapely, with big boobs. :boogie


----------



## loneranger

Want to be athletic, around 175 lbs.


----------



## Eschara

Idk thin or average I guess. I don't really like bellybuttons on the outside, I like short nails


----------



## anxious dreamer

BlackWinterBeauty said:


> For some reason I don't like men with a lot of defined muscle. I'm just not as attracted to them as much as I am to skinny nerd-type guys xD haha.
> 
> For myself I like the hourglass figure. I used to love my body until I went on anti-depressants and gained weight...thankfully I've changed the meds now and have lost 20 pounds in the last few months  Getting closer to being that figure again.
> 
> *But I wish I had smaller breasts. I ****ing hate having DDs, they are SO annoying. Always in the bloody way. :bash*


Nooo, big boobs are lovely! :heart


----------



## Revenwyn

BlackWinterBeauty said:


> Yeah I guess, but shopping for them is a pain :b LOL
> The people at La Senza usually has to go to the back room just to find my size :no


I know what you mean. I have DDDs.


----------



## anxious dreamer

Revenwyn said:


> I know what you mean. I have DDDs.


Our boobs are twins :high5
You should buy bras on ebay. There are a bunch for under $20!


----------



## FraserBlade

My favourite (male) body type is...Mine!

Or, as I like to think of it - Eric Bana's! (Except for that whole "Troy" thing, where he got upset about Brad Pitt and did heaps of training, and made the rest of us look like slobs.
usually he looks like a normal guy!)

Here's a pic of one of Australia's most beloved boys,

No six pack, no ridiculous biceps, but I challenge you to find a woman who won't say he's handsome.


----------



## AussiePea

kast said:


> For myself... I have a short stocky build and on this chart my body type is "built fat". I could lose a few kilos off my belly but otherwise I'm content.
> 
> For women... I prefer the curvy and chubby types, like #19 on this chart.


#2 is what I'm pretty close to (not fit enough though, new years resolution!).

#13 and #15 is what I find most attractive with girls.


----------



## FraserBlade

Those "charts" are the most ridiculous thing I've seen.

I'm not even going to get started on the women, I'd be here all day, so I'll just rant about the men

See "chubby fat". He's obese, that's not chubby.

and "Athletic skinny" is not athletic. Note the shoulders and thighs.
Being able to see a sixpack is not the same as being athletic.

Strongfat.
He's not fat, he's huge. You can see all the definition in his muscles, and he could crush you with his hands. Do not call him fat, or he will eat your heart.


The "bodybuilder" is doing a Competition photo. He's spent the last few weeks cutting, and has just been posing/stretching/working to look maximum defined and veiny. That's not how he looks walking around.

There's sod all difference between "fit and built" and "fit and ripped" photos (except that the "ripped" guy just spent a day's wages on spray tan).
Go pull the "built" pose in a mirror right now, and I bet you'll think you look good. Putting your arms above your head uses those shoulder muscles and pulls the chest so it looks bigger, also, in both those photos, just like the Bodybuilder competition, these people know they are about to have a photo, have just been working out and posing, and are at maximum definition.
Unless you hang around gyms (or model shoots?) people don't look like that out at the supermarket or library (well, to be truthful, I know at least one person who does a mini-workout before going out in public, so his arms swell and fill his shirt, but he's a wanker, most people don't)


----------



## FraserBlade

Just to rant further on my point (once again, picking on men, I'll let women do the rant about women's bodies)

We've all seen 300? (if not, you should), anyway, Gerard Butler (and every other guy in the movie) looks like they're carved from granite and have abs and muscles you could crush diamonds on.

Here's what he looks like when he's not oiled up and ready for the cameras.
(He is still fit and strong & could kick my *** any day of the week, but THIS IS WHAT IT ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE)

The takeaway of my three posts of ranting is:
Ladies (or gents, whatever), this is what men look like, cater your tastes accordingly
Men, this is what men look like, cater your ambitions accordingly.


----------



## ACCV93

Nah, personally I don't need to be a hard body. I'm happy with my body for the most part. So no, I don't want to look like Mr. Universe but at the same time if I ever got fat it would motivate me enough to want to lose some weight.


----------



## ACCV93

enfield said:


> i like how i am.
> 
> and um yeah i do associate personalities with how people look and i think that how i look reflects me okay so i don't want to change it. there are external forces that suggest change, even my internal adherence to evolutionary thought and emulation says maybe i should climb more things, but it isn't enough to make me conflicted.
> 
> if one day i woke up wanting to be a mountain climber i suppose i would climb mountains.


This has gotta be one of the most thought out posts I've read all day!


----------



## pastelsound

I'm not that interested in how a guy looks, even though they look hot in pictures, I'd have to see them in person because I find that personality traits piss me off..


----------



## pastelsound

I'm more interested in girls bodies - I think tall and skinny is beautiful. Not the wide hips and big boobs that guys like. Small breasts, small bone structure, tall, long legs, slender


----------



## SVIIC

FraserBlade said:


> Those "charts" are the most ridiculous thing I've seen.


Agreed. And then what you said.



FraserBlade said:


> We've all seen 300? (if not, you should), anyway, Gerard Butler (and every other guy in the movie) looks like they're carved from granite and have abs and muscles you could crush diamonds on.


HOWEVER...

Didn't they actually use CGI for some of the muscles in that movie? I'm pretty sure I heard that.

Tom Hardy in TDKR too I believe.



FraserBlade said:


> The takeaway of my three posts of ranting is:
> Ladies (or gents, whatever), this is what men look like, cater your tastes accordingly
> Men, this is what men look like, cater your ambitions accordingly.


In fairness, I'd say he hasn't been exercising seriously in a long time though either.

Mostly though, I can see he has that rugged manliness quality about him that's so appealing. At least I hope it is... or I have no idea what women look for in men's appearances and I may as well never even try :yes.



pastelsound said:


> I'm more interested in girls bodies - I think tall and skinny is beautiful. Not the wide hips and big boobs that guys like. Small breasts, small bone structure, tall, long legs, slender


Guess it depends on a case-by-case basis really.

Hips, of some noticeable kind, are just about essential for me if we're talking about a shape I'd really like but I find most of those pictures in the link to be kind of strange and off-putting.

Honestly, I find hardly any of those women particularly attractive. Average has an awful pissed-off look on her face  and rather straight hips. Voluptuous is nice but I've never been able to see the appeal of Rachel Weisz and she annoys me. I like fit/athletic... though she doesn't really do it for me either.
PEAR... might be the most interesting though. In that I'm not sure if she has brilliant hips, or if they're rather too exaggerated-looking. I suspect the angle has a lot to do with it and it's hard to tell. Come to think of it, I vote pear overall, based on these images :yes.
Voluptuous chubby might be great too... hard to tell for sure again.

The rest actually mostly have very comically exaggerated wide hips to me when compared to their waists and whatnot... looks very artificial somehow. Then again, there's a lot in here about the exact angle and the exact women in the pics, so it may be a case-by-case issue again.

Thin looks kinda horrible to me... you can see her pelvis sticking out... skinny looks better to me but probably just because she's clothed and you can't see the emaciation. Actually, that's definitely it, another look reveals scary-thin limbs.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

my goal physique


----------



## GD8

^ zyzz looks like a guido douchebag with emo hair lawl, who would actually choose to look like that?


----------



## Rossy

I like girls who are curvy not too fat but not too skinny somewhere i the middle .


----------



## John The Great

Recently I've enjoyed looking at Christina Hendricks who isn't incredibly thin.










I swear that bodybuilding.com brainwashes people... I'm going to post more about this on other threads relating to male body image!


----------



## the collector

My ideal? 182lb 4%bf


----------



## John The Great

the collector said:


> My ideal? 182lb 4%bf


May I ask why such a low and specific body fat percentage?


----------



## SVIIC

GD8 said:


> ^ zyzz looks like a guido douchebag with emo hair lawl, who would actually choose to look like that?


Ya, this.

Honestly I don't understand the fascination/attention either, for a bodybuilder he sure had small muscles for all the attention he gets.

Loads of definition, but so what.


----------



## anxious dreamer

I'm glad I gained a little weight, since guys seem to hate thin girls nowadays. Too bad I can't shrink my boobs to the A or B cups that everyone loves.


----------



## River In The Mountain

I would like to be a slightly slimmer hourglass. I have the proportions, they're just a little bit...insulated 
I honestly find men with average bodies far more attractive than the overly muscular and chiselled ones I see walking around. I like them to be on the lanky side with nice broad shoulders. That's me happy!


----------



## mesmerize

a lil chubby just a lil. no shapes or not defined ones..


----------



## MindOverMood

John The Great said:


> Recently *I've enjoyed looking at Christina Hendricks* who isn't incredibly thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that bodybuilding.com brainwashes people... I'm going to post more about this on other threads relating to male body image!












She does have a pretty face, but this is all I see in every single picture of hers


----------



## SVIIC

River In The Mountain said:


> I like them to be on the lanky side with nice *broad shoulders*.


Okay, this is something that's been puzzling me for a while...

What EXACTLY is meant by "broad shoulders"? It should be obvious, I suppose, but then different people seem to have different definitions and I suppose shoulders can look "broader" without actually being that way necessarily depending on weight/muscle/proportions etc.
Sorry if this gets far too specific and long-winded... but it's something I don't think I've ever truly understood .

Is it simply, having a wide upper torso so that the shoulders are far apart?
Or is it more like having a certain shape at the shoulders and going across the neck?
Or is it a sort of combination of bone and muscle resulting in a certain shape?

For instance, I've heard Dolph Lundgren be described as having broad shoulders:
http://www.city-data.com/forum/atta...-attractive-broad-shoulders-dolphlundgren.jpg

But when I look at him... it seems as though it's mostly the very flat... horizontal, rather square look of his shoulders that's doing it. His were contrasted with someone who had "sloped" shoulders, which suggests it's less a matter of having shoulders that are far apart and more due to the shape (at least in some people's usage).

And why does Mr. Lundgren have such a shape? Bizarrely enough, it seems to me mostly because he seems to have a rather small trapezius muscle (those bulges either side of the neck) compared to what I'd expect. Seems that way in a lot of pictures too. In fact, I find it very hard to find a picture where they look in any way prominent, which I find strange for an actor and bodybuilder who focused on looking massive and otherwise looked rather large. I think I'm right here, especially when Dolph had such low bodyfat yet his traps still seems rather unremarkable to me.

Contrast this with a man who has a massive trapezius:
http://img51.exs.cx/img51/7055/jouko4.jpg
(Absurd looking, I'll admit, and maybe a bad angle, but a good example of the effect I mean)

You can see he's a big guy... with presumably a reasonably wide torso... but does he no longer have "broad shoulders" because there's no "shelf" effect because he has a gradual slant down from his neck to his arms?
Would he then have broad shoulders if his trapezius was small?

Is it mostly a matter of proportion? A sort of optical illusion that makes the shoulders look like they jut out for longer because they go in a straight line and there's nothing obscuring them?
Would Dolph Lundgren no longer have broad shoulders if they sloped gradually but were the same width?
(After looking again, you mentioned being lanky... so I guess that also suggests what I'm getting at)


----------



## jeffhughes192

I'd like a girl who looked average body size, but with biceps, I think that's cool.





like that


----------



## SVIIC

jeffhughes192 said:


> I'd like a girl who looked average body size, but with biceps, I think that's cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like that


Heheheh... don't think I'd be entirely into that but let's have a look at the video... :b

Nah, not at all for me .

Plenty of women on YouTube though that can lift heavy without looking like men. At some point it gets a bit nasty looking.
That's true of men too though, I mean look at this guy:





Ok... I can see it's good for what it is... and took a lot of effort... but it still looks mostly disgusting to me :roll.


----------



## gusstaf

I'd like to be back at 120 pounds, where I was in high school. But I've been ordered to keep my weight stable, so I just have to learn to accept myself as I am now. A thick (but supposedly healthy) 140 pounds. 

For guys, I don't really have a "type" (cliche answer but true). I just like them to be reasonably athletic because I'm an active person...but that doesn't mean he has to be a bodybuilder or anything.


----------



## Revenwyn

gusstaf said:


> I'd like to be back at 120 pounds, where I was in high school. But I've been ordered to keep my weight stable, so I just have to learn to accept myself as I am now. A thick (but supposedly healthy) 140 pounds.
> 
> For guys, I don't really have a "type" (cliche answer but true). I just like them to be reasonably athletic because I'm an active person...but that doesn't mean he has to be a bodybuilder or anything.


Many women can't get back to where they were in high school because sometimes the body changes in ways where it would be very unhealthy for them to do so. For example, in high school my rib cage, without fat, was 36 inches. I was also two inches shorter than I am today. Today, it is 40 inches, also without fat. So I gained four inches in my rib cage, and two inches of height. My hips have also broadened out from 38 in high school to 44 today, and I can feel my hip bones and see them jutting out.

These sort of things happen to women. As long as the body fat percentage is good, you probably shouldn't try to get back to your high school size or weight.


----------



## cloister2

Revenwyn said:


> Many women can't get back to where they were in high school because sometimes the body changes in ways where it would be very unhealthy for them to do so. For example, in high school my rib cage, without fat, was 36 inches. I was also two inches shorter than I am today. Today, it is 40 inches, also without fat. So I gained four inches in my rib cage, and two inches of height. My hips have also broadened out from 38 in high school to 44 today, and I can feel my hip bones and see them jutting out.
> 
> These sort of things happen to women. As long as the body fat percentage is good, you probably shouldn't try to get back to your high school size or weight.


Yeah but the mature look is not inferior anyways.


----------



## Josefz27

Me-I like my slim look I got now, maybe lose the love handles in the future

for women-I like the slim/skinny(not anorexic) type, curvy(not fat) type, and athletic(not where muscles show) type.


----------



## loneranger

Ripped, at least athletic. Not the deformed chest I have so i won't scare anyone,lol.


----------



## Paper Samurai

anxious dreamer said:


> I'm glad I gained a little weight, since guys seem to hate thin girls nowadays. Too bad I can't shrink my boobs to the A or B cups that everyone loves.


I was under the impression most guys like some curves on a lass (I know I do) :um ?


----------



## SVIIC

Paper Samurai said:


> I was under the impression most guys like some curves on a lass (I know I do) :um ?


No, men hate breasts, haven't you heard?


----------



## Paper Samurai

SVIIC said:


> No, men hate breasts, haven't you heard?


lol. :b


----------



## probably offline

veiled attention seeking is the worst


----------



## kiirby

Paper Samurai said:


> I was under the impression most guys like some curves on a lass (I know I do) :um ?


I prefer my women to consist entirely of straight lines.


----------



## Minkiro

kiirby said:


> I prefer my women to consist entirely of straight lines.


lol :clap


----------



## SVIIC

kiirby said:


> I prefer my women to consist entirely of straight lines.


That seems to be the underlying implication from some places sometimes.


----------



## shyness87

Dont really go for the looks go for personality..
Im not picky dont discriminate : p


----------



## Velorrei

shyness87 said:


> Dont really go for the looks go for personality..
> Im not picky dont discriminate : p


We don't have to pick just personality or looks. Both have some influence, even if one has significantly less influence than the other. Looks definitely have less weight than personality for me.

But anyway, back on topic.

I like stocky guys under 6' the most. I find a lot of slim guys attractive, but I feel awkward around them because of my bulky build. My shoulders are wider than the average guy's, and my upper body has a noticeable V-shape. This makes my pool with guys smaller.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I hate pear shape bodies 
Im one myself and i think its the ugliest shape no offence to fellow pears though
I think most guys think its generally the ugliest body shape as well,
The tiny waist that goes into a curv to big wide *** hips blegh i feel so disfigured
My bf sayshe loves it cus its very feminine i think he lies
The more weight i lose the more noticable it becomes. My waist shrinks but my hips stay fat
My mom is a apple i wish i was one as well.


----------



## John The Great

Give me some famous and attractive 'plus sized' women and men, people!


----------



## Twigster

I like the ultra skinny guys 
I think they're cute and very attractive.


----------



## Hekate

I was never that picky on body types. Personality means so much more. Just as long as they weren't skeletal or obese


----------



## DamnExtr0verts

its like how 'all girls like a bad boy' well all men like big boobs


----------



## disismyusername

I think muscular guys are a bit disgusting :no This is pretty good, but a bit chubbier would be better: http://http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnz629jorc1qm8765o1_500.jpg

None of my friends like muscular guys either.


----------



## disismyusername

BlackWinterBeauty said:


> But I wish I had smaller breasts. I ****ing hate having DDs, they are SO annoying. Always in the bloody way. :bash


*^THIS* so many times! I hate having so big boobs! It's one huge pain in the arse! :bah


----------



## John The Great

disismyusername said:


> I think muscular guys are a bit disgusting :no This is pretty good, but a bit chubbier would be better: http://http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnz629jorc1qm8765o1_500.jpg
> 
> None of my friends like muscular guys either.


It didn't work! But I want to see :blank


----------



## Depresso

I don't really have specifics,,,, I just love women!


----------



## Freddio42

I'd want to be lean, slim and athletic, not bulky (so no, not Mr Universe). Since I am sad like that, I'm going to make an analogy to superheroes: Spider-man's physique rather than Batman or especially Superman.


----------



## zraktor

*Since I am sad like that*

What? 

I prefer slim body. A little chubby is okay.


----------



## kast

BrookeHannigan said:


> I hate pear shape bodies
> Im one myself and i think its the ugliest shape no offence to fellow pears though
> I think most guys think its generally the ugliest body shape as well,
> The tiny waist that goes into a curv to big wide *** hips blegh i feel so disfigured
> My bf sayshe loves it cus its very feminine i think he lies
> The more weight i lose the more noticable it becomes. My waist shrinks but my hips stay fat
> My mom is a apple i wish i was one as well.


Pear shape is definitely considered the popular ideal and the stereotypically feminine figure. The contrast of small waist and wide hips is a sign of fertility; men are wired to find that attractive. Men usually have apple bodies.


----------



## kast

kiirby said:


> I prefer my women to consist entirely of straight lines.


:lol Do you think she's pretty?


----------



## kast

John The Great said:


> Give me some famous and attractive 'plus sized' women and men, people!
















































There doesn't seem to be much of a movement for "plus size" men though, at least not professionally, so this was the only model I could find and he's only a bit chubby :stu


----------



## mardy423

Curvy, I want places to put my hands. lol


----------



## monotonous

slim/curvy, combination of both would be ultimate


----------



## brunteca

kast said:


> Pear shape is definitely considered the popular ideal and the stereotypically feminine figure. The contrast of small waist and wide hips is a sign of fertility; men are wired to find that attractive. Men usually have apple bodies.


They're both fat.


----------



## kast

brazteca said:


> They're both fat.


----------



## essixo

I am happy with my body... I am literally #2 on that chart except my legs are shaped nicer.


----------



## John The Great

Men seem to believe Zyzz is the perfect body type. Would you agree, ladies?


----------



## kast

Dita said:


> Nope. The ultimate ideal is the hourglass, with a hip-waist ratio of 0,70 (studies show men find that ratio the best). So in that sense pear shape is wayyyyy far away from that. Too much emphazis on the hips.


Is an hourglass a pear with larger breasts? :b


----------



## SVIIC

John The Great said:


> Men seem to believe Zyzz is the perfect body type. Would you agree, ladies?


Personally I can never see the huge appeal of Zyzz. I don't know why he gets so much attention. He wasn't exceptionally big and he's not the most defined guy you could see either.



Dita said:


> Nope. The ultimate ideal is the hourglass, with a hip-waist ratio of 0,70 (studies show men find that ratio the best). So in that sense pear shape is wayyyyy far away from that. Too much emphazis on the hips.


I'd... mostly agree. With the caveat that a really narrow waist looks horrible to me. i.e. The one marked as hourglass on that chart a few pages... maybe she was just really thin or something. When I do think of the exact body shape I prefer in a woman, it definitely involves a noticeable wideness around the thighs/hips, going noticeably inward then above that and outward again to some extent. Probably important for the hips to be noticeably wider than the upper body... but again, not too wide. (God, this is sounding awfully picky, isn't it? Just describing an ideal )
And I suspect tallish women just tend to do that better for my liking, whatever subtleties are the exact ones I prefer. Must be a proportional thing. It's also nice when the line of curvature is real gradual and drawn out, ya know? :yes

And you're right; that pear shape definitely looks weird. Her hips jut out an awful lot in an abnormal-looking manner... then there's just nothing at the chest area. Seems strange.

BTW, is that Dave from Depeche Mode in your avatar?


----------



## SVIIC

Thought so, I seen it a few times before and was wondering. Saw some other girl around here has Martin Gore as her av too, interestingly enough :yes

Also *points at sig* . Been on a bit of a Depeche Mode binge for the past few months.


----------



## John The Great

BPA free said:


> my ideal bodytype in women is 5-7 in this chart (although 7 is my favourite, actually) that was referenced a couple of pages back: http://i.imgur.com/nd4We.jpg
> 
> I really admire fit women because i know they earned their good looks.


Definitely 10


----------



## Barette

Dita said:


> Nope. The ultimate ideal is the hourglass, with a hip-waist ratio of 0,70 (studies show men find that ratio the best). So in that sense pear shape is wayyyyy far away from that. Too much emphazis on the hips.


I was just gonna say that. I have a pear shaped body and no matter what, I'll always be pear shaped, it's just the way my body is. But I'd kill to be hourglass, that is the absolute ideal.


----------



## SandyInfinity

hm,,,,,,,,, a little more stronger than i am now is enough,,,,


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I'm skinny and I would like to be more toned. You can see my bones in a certain light. Depends on the lighting. It makes me feel bad about myself. I can't see how any girl would like a body like mine. I'm repulsive. I guess that's why I avoid relationships so much to a point I can't even ask a girl on a simple date...


----------



## misski

Beyonce:

















Flat abs, curvy body? I think that's just perfection.


----------



## Billius

I want to get as muscled as possible and I don't care too much about body fat % though with ****ty elbows not going to happen  








I love really big or really lean guys







I don't care for slim or skinny guys at all. As for girls I love all shapes and sizes I really do. I'm pansexual


----------



## kuhan1923

hmmm yea i like how i am right now, maybe a bit more ripped tho, i posted a pic in my profile.

As for ladies, as long as theyre not fat, we're good.


----------



## Revenwyn

^Where are her boobs? Oh wait, she doesn't have any.


----------



## SVIIC

Revenwyn said:


> ^Where are her boobs? Oh wait, she doesn't have any.


Where is she in general?

Oh wait... she isn't :um.


----------



## ImWeird

Revenwyn said:


> ^Where are her boobs? Oh wait, she doesn't have any.


That wasn't very nice. At least she is physically fit. Many guys, myself included, would much prefer her physique over someone overweight and not so healthy. Besides, anything more than a handful is a waste.


----------



## SVIIC

ImWeird said:


> At least she is physically fit.


...to be fair though, she looks an awful lot like a skeleton and/or starvation victim in that pic :um.

I mean, you can see her abs are kinda defined... but there's something about how her skin/flesh just seems to be hanging onto her bones. She honestly has a body reminiscent of a skinny man in that picture. The upper chest/shoulders definitely give me that vibe.


----------



## Vida

MindOverMood said:


> Sonny Bill Williams has my ideal body type, he's 6'4 and weighs 238 lbs(108 kg)


damn, I could just munch on those thighs but then again I'd rather have my boyfriend's


----------



## CWe

SupaDupaFly said:


> Matt Ogus
> 
> My goal


Perfect!

Give me that body


----------



## Cascades

Having huge muscles and a six pack doesn't really do anything for me. I ust like an average body. So long as the guy is alot stronger than me and makes me feel little in his arms, I like


----------



## Impact

keira knightley : ) slim, petite


----------



## AceEmoKid

I want to be healthy.


----------



## Germs

I'm not really terribly interesting in having a low body fat, bulging muscles or definition. I am a relatively chubby guy but do have some muscle under there, but I think my frame is kinda suited to a smaller athletic build. If I had the choice unlike most I would probably have a higher body fat then the latter, ideal build for sports like Rugby, Wrestling, Judo and so forth.

That said, to even get a build like this takes a LOT of work and dedication. Unless you are a genetic freak. ( This is obviously not me, but a mixed martial artist Fedor Emelienko )


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I like being skinny. I like skinny to slightly average girls.


----------



## MindOverMood

Germs said:


>


G.O.A.T


----------



## O Range

I can't be really lean because I've got broad shoulders. Sadness...


----------



## Revenwyn

O Range said:


> I can't be really lean because I've got broad shoulders. Sadness...


Ugg yeah and I have a huge rib cage too. I'm a woman, but my shoulders are 20 inches across and my ribs are 40 inches around and sticking out painfully. I'm only 5'4", and so the effect is that I'm obese but I'm actually pretty low in body fat.


----------



## Younique

Imo, the perfect male body is:


----------



## TheTraveler

you know what they say about built men


----------



## MindOverMood

Vida said:


> damn, I could just munch on those thighs but then again I'd rather have my boyfriend's












:b


----------



## dassad

I don't really have a specific goal, as long as I'm in shape, and feel healthy. Not really interested in really defined abs or something that is really hard to maintain in the long run.

Number 5, and 1 are probably the kinds of women I am most attracted to. http://i.imgur.com/nd4We.jpg


----------



## TheTraveler

dassad said:


> I don't really have a specific goal, as long as I'm in shape, and feel healthy. Not really interested in really defined abs or something that is really hard to maintain in the long run.
> 
> Number 5, and 1 are probably the kinds of women I am most attracted to. http://i.imgur.com/nd4We.jpg


where is the pot belly girl? i dat.


----------



## JRB7793

Vida said:


> damn, I could just munch on those thighs but then again I'd rather have my boyfriend's


Wow so girls are attracted to men's thighs??


----------



## JRB7793

Right now I'm at 11.6% body fat. I'm trying to get that 6 pack and get more lean instead of big. Almost there. I can see my 6 pack when I flex and sometimes it shows without flexing.


----------



## JRB7793

Younique said:


> Imo, the perfect male body is:


Is that a 4 pack or 6 pack?


----------



## IdontMind

I like curves but slim girls are nice too, just not too slim.


----------



## nbar

probably offline said:


> Skinny and fit or slim and fit.


I'm pretty much the slim and fit and I am happy with how I am.



kast said:


> For myself... I have a short stocky build and on this chart my body type is "built fat". I could lose a few kilos off my belly but otherwise I'm content.
> 
> For women... I prefer the curvy and chubby types, like #19 on this chart.


On the chart for women #2 is my ideal.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm somewhere between 10 and 13.


----------



## Zack96

For me I would prefer being slim but I mean that would not have an effect on your ideal date because an ideal date shouldn't be based on your body but a connection with others, be with somebody that makes you feel comfortable and happy


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

I am pear shaped  I have a skinny top half(small breasts) and large hips. No matter what I do nothing seems to change it. Ideally, I would like to be a thin hourglass shape with defined muscles. But my hips will always be large, guess I just have to deal with it.


----------



## essixo

Mr Bacon said:


> It's funny how Americans tend to put a big emphasis on developping musculature, compared to Europeans. In the US, it seems everybody goes to the gym to beef up. In France, only a little minority of guys. And certainly not girls. Not judging, just stating the facts ^^.


In Germany and Russia, it's different. Everyone loves steroids and bulking lol.


----------



## essixo

Sin said:


>


Zyzz!!


----------



## Barette

I think I've already posted in here but I'll post again. 

I would love to be an hourglass body shape. Either that, or a willowy figure. Alas, I have a pear shape so I can never be either. But I love the way an hourglass is so sensual and feminine, and I love the way the willowy figure can look ethereal. I'm hoping if I lose enough weight I can minimize the pear-ness though, since I'm tall I can maybe look willowy (I'd aim for hourglass but that'll never happen with how I'm built).


----------



## subconscious

lean, natural, healthy, toned are all words i would use to describe what I like the look of. I don't like the huge bodybuilder look. But definitely at the moment i'm very attracted to lean-ness.


----------



## subconscious

JRB7793 said:


> Is that a 4 pack or 6 pack?


its a 5 pack hahaha


----------



## subconscious

TheTraveler said:


> you know what they say about built men


no what do they say?


----------



## SomniferumPapi

I dont get you, is this like picking your prefferres body type for yourself AND a partner? If it is, then im just going to throw out any perfection idea right now. My body i dont really care as long as im feeling good about it and have enough muscle. I dont wanna be too overweight but it wouldnt be a big deal (too women it might be different i know)

For a girl i would be interested in (going only by body type) i would pick anything from slim to thick. What i mean by that is they are just different body types that look different even if they are healthy. So i would pick a healthy looking one.

Thats all on looks though, you never asked about personality haha


----------



## llodell88

I like the way I look when I get close to 100lb but I was practically anorexic the last time I weighed that much. I have weird fat deposits like saddlebags that don't go away until I'm pretty much underweight.

For a guy, I guess V-shape is ideal. Broad shoulders, thin waist. I like short guys too, guess I'm weird.


----------



## John316C

TheTraveler said:


> you know what they say about built men


.. what do they say ?


----------



## misspeachy

I don't like six-packs, or too overly muscly for that matter, but content in your own skin and healthy is everything.


----------



## cozynights

I've always been too skinny, boobless and a bit assless :sus so I'd love to gain a few pounds. however, I recently started rebelling against the modern standards of beauty and I realized that I only wanna change to please everyone around me. I have more important stuff to worry about rather than the size of my breasts


----------



## Gurosan

cozynights said:


> I've always been too skinny, boobless and a bit assless :sus so I'd love to gain a few pounds. however, I recently started rebelling against the modern standards of beauty and I realized that I only wanna change to please everyone around me. I have more important stuff to worry about rather than the size of my breasts


that's the right attitude! keep it up and u'll break mountains.

as for my answer on topic:
i like slim,slender girls mostly but wouldn't mind anything really as long i feel for her^^


----------



## Dude9

O Range said:


> I can't be really lean because I've got broad shoulders. Sadness...


of course you can, why not?


----------



## Whatev

Warm and cuddly.


----------



## Revenwyn

Dude9 said:


> of course you can, why not?


Broad shoulders usually means a large rib cage as well. Your rib cage size also somewhat determines your final waist size. For instance, myself. I have 20 inch shoulders (no joke) a 40 inch rib cage (and I'm seeing bones) and my waist can get down to about 36 before I have ab definition. Again, no joke.


----------



## Dude9

i think it may be hard to achieve but not impossible


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

Because of North American conditioning in terms of what body type is acceptable, the worst body type is a pear shaped or bell shaped body for women. Unless you are beautiful in the face as those body types you are kind of screwed regardless of what fashion advice is given to hide the lower and emphasize the lower. Also that almost most women's bodies are considered disgusting regardless. It seems because of hormones women are meant to have more fat than men thus be rounder naturally in general but of course the media only think that unless it is just breast fat everything else is truly gross. Even though it is easier for men to "look" good if they really workout it also seems like pressure when naturally genetics is against them. Sometimes even if you like someone who is deemed fugly by societal standards your conditioned shallowness will come out at some point depending on how much you truly like him/her. 
Working out in the gym seems so hateful as people who can be considered extremely "fit" do not look it. Seriously, there are instructors and even members that could whip your *** in muscular endurance/stretch, flexibility, cardio etc. and you would not even know it - some are even hard-core instructors.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

Sorry as I meant hide the lower (if you wear a tent) and emphasize the upper (when there is nothing if you are super thin). Really I rather if everyone generally looked the same in terms of body shape, weight and bone structure as I truly do not buy that "you are unique" crap I have seen many people not get anywhere in almost every aspect of their life because of their looks.


----------



## BloodShadow

athletic skinny


----------



## KlLLERtofu

I seriously looove tall, slender boys. I mean I think channing tatum and ryan gosling are hot of course. But my all time favorite is tall skinny boys. So not into meat heads. Not grossly skinny like you are skinny than me but let's see who I can use as an example.... Andrew Garfield? Is that his name... anyone know who Yelawolf is? Like that.


----------



## WBK2013

I like pear shaped women, and for myself I like a body that is lean.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I like women with a little extra weight. By no mean am I saying obese but I guess a good word to describe her is chubby? Not sure. I can never say the proper word to describe the body type I like and people look at me weird for it


----------



## percon21

I prefer athletic skinny and tall (over 5'11) or average and tall.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

BrookeHannigan said:


> I hate pear shape bodies
> Im one myself and i think its the ugliest shape no offence to fellow pears though
> I think most guys think its generally the ugliest body shape as well,
> The tiny waist that goes into a curv to big wide *** hips blegh i feel so disfigured
> My bf sayshe loves it cus its very feminine i think he lies
> The more weight i lose the more noticable it becomes. My waist shrinks but my hips stay fat
> My mom is a apple i wish i was one as well.


:agree:ditto

Definitely no offence taken as it is the worse shape. Puberty ruined my face and body as I was not pear shaped before that hit me hard (I used to have alright legs). I had an ex that said the same thing and liked my super thunder thighs (yeah bull**** because he felt insecure himself). I'm at times afraid to lose more weight because in order to look ok in terms of shape I have to remain borderline anorexic or better still super anorexic. The only men interested in me are super desperate for any semblance of a female (not even bi-men would go for me) and would not mind taking anything unless someone normal looking comes along. One ex told me he felt like a pedophile because of my upper body, another tried to push supplements on me so he would feel like a man with a real woman, another worried about my future children starving etc. I loathe clothes shopping because nothing fits me right. I don't feel like I have a waist but a small straight torso a beach ball hip area, thunder thighs and tiny calves with slight cankles. Just waiting for the day I get to save enough for the latest lipo which would be cheaper than breast implants.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Paul Bettany's entire physique is my favorite. Maybe even a bit thinner and not quite as tall. Though I have often found heavier guys to be quite attractive as well. I'm honestly not that picky about it. What really matters is who he is...and how he treats others.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0079273/


----------



## Jesuszilla

dassad said:


> I don't really have a specific goal, as long as I'm in shape, and feel healthy. Not really interested in really defined abs or something that is really hard to maintain in the long run.
> 
> Number 5, and 1 are probably the kinds of women I am most attracted to. http://i.imgur.com/nd4We.jpg


12, 13, 15, 16, 17 and 18 are all sexy as hell


----------



## mslamr

BrookeHannigan said:


> I hate pear shape bodies
> Im one myself and i think its the ugliest shape no offence to fellow pears though
> I think most guys think its generally the ugliest body shape as well,
> The tiny waist that goes into a curv to big wide *** hips blegh i feel so disfigured
> My bf sayshe loves it cus its very feminine i think he lies
> The more weight i lose the more noticable it becomes. My waist shrinks but my hips stay fat
> My mom is a apple i wish i was one as well.


i think pear shape is the best shape for girls. i always wanted a pear shaped body, it is the most feminine and if i had to pick a body type i would pick to be pear shaped.


----------



## Dat Gyul

Slim for male and female


----------



## visualkeirockstar

What's does mr universe look like anyway.


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20

I like girls with wide hips actually. My favorite dream girl would have wide hips like 36-40 and nice thighs 20" and a small butt. A flat waist anywhere from 24 to 28. And nice tight firm small breasts with really small nipples and prominent shoulders. My ex girlfriend was a little bigger than this 34B-28-42. So it's not always the case.

Guys I like round like in middle long legs around 5'9"-6'1" not too tall not too short. I like leaner guys rather than really fat or really muscular.


----------



## ineverwipe

I like a girl with curves.
A girl that makes it clap


----------



## JoSo

i am normal/slender, and it is fine, i can't change my body type much, but i am insecure so of course i'm not content!  i wish i had bigger curves, but i guess they are fine.
I don't focus on body type, but personality. i can't deny though, that i prefer "normal to bigger" guys, and that i am not really interested in body builder types and very skinny types. though if i got to know them, perhaps. 
BUT i NEVER could date a guy who i thought had ugly hands  i love pretty and masculine hands.


----------



## Common Misconception

I like athletic guys. But not Mr. Universe status, that actually creeps me out O.O


----------



## burgerchuckie

I'm a bit chubby. Planning to shed off some pounds on my belly area. I just wanna have a flat belly. No abs, just flat. Lol. For potential mates, I just want someone who's healthy and fit.


----------



## Mochyn

Warm


----------



## Hermiter

Ive heard that a waist that is thirty percent less than the hips is most attractive


----------



## WillYouStopDave

dassad said:


> I don't really have a specific goal, as long as I'm in shape, and feel healthy. Not really interested in really defined abs or something that is really hard to maintain in the long run.
> 
> Number 5, and 1 are probably the kinds of women I am most attracted to. http://i.imgur.com/nd4We.jpg


12-19


----------



## Anti89

I actually kind of want to bulk up. Right now im skinny fat. I have a pot belly and my legs are slightly chubby. My arms are still thin.

Originally i've always wanted to be lean and thin for a long time with ripped defined muscles.

But lately i've really been thinking of going on a diet and starting to build muscle mass. I think the ripped gigantic muscular look looks really weird and freakish. But a bulky muscular look with a little body fat would look really good to be honest.

This is the type of body i would like to have (even though its based off a fake video game character): http://upload2.allsoluces.com/images/jeu_ps2_328.png

Still think that type of body shape would look really dam good because its muscular but without all the weird veins and gross sharp muscles showing.


----------



## Blue Scout

WillYouStopDave said:


> 12-19


You guys are too picky. Anything from 3-19 is good for me.


----------



## mjkittredge

Mr Bacon said:


> It's funny how Americans tend to put a big emphasis on developping musculature, compared to Europeans. In the US, it seems everybody goes to the gym to beef up. In France, only a little minority of guys. And certainly not girls. Not judging, just stating the facts ^^.


This country, fueled by the mass media, is a huge competition to be the 'best', to be the biggest, strongest, most dominant. It's a culture with rampant bullying and celebration as gods most celebrities and athletes. You can't go a day without seeing some body builder body on the tv, in stationary ads, it's everywhere. It's really pushed at us as the way to be, and shaming everyone who isn't .


----------



## The Sorrow

I want to look like a marathon runner and like someone who plays some amateur rugby.


----------



## TooBad12

I know most girls nowadays flaunt being "thick" but I prefer a skinny little cute girl


----------



## kneesocks

My ideal guy is sometimes called a "bear", I believe. Very strong, wide-set shoulders, and a bit of chubbiness is ideal to me. I like most guys' body types though, except of course blatant obesity. 

As for me I'm trying to lose weight. I'm not overweight but I never was a skinny looking girl and I'd really like to be more toned.


----------



## mezzoforte

Thin with "assets" lol. I have the boobs but I wish I had a big butt.



dassad said:


> I don't really have a specific goal, as long as I'm in shape, and feel healthy. Not really interested in really defined abs or something that is really hard to maintain in the long run.
> 
> Number 5, and 1 are probably the kinds of women I am most attracted to. http://i.imgur.com/nd4We.jpg


1,2,3,4,8 are my favorites but I like a lot of the others too.

And for guys I'm not too picky. Too muscular isn't really appealing to me though.


----------



## Kevin001

I tend to go for athletic women. Something like this:


----------



## CWe

Nah I'd prefer to be lean


----------



## DarrellLicht

Maybe a type who treats me like a valid human being otherwise. 

All the looks mean nothing when they treat you so bad. 

At the same time, there is an aversion point I won't lie to you. For me it has to do with morbid obesity.


----------



## supergal197

I like lanky guys. I'm not sure why. Not that picky about body types though.


----------



## Fionaa

Actually I dont think I have very high standards. I just want the guy to be bigger and taller than me, which isnt very hard to live up to, cause I'm 110 lbs/50 kg and 5.4 foot/165 cm tall, so I dont think thats gonna be a big problem :b I dont mind the guy being a little chubby, I actually find that attractive and cute + its nice to hug them.


----------



## Dre12

Fionaa said:


> I actually find that attractive and cute + its nice to hug them.


Yes, like a human stress ball. You can knead them like dough.


----------



## 0blank0

[/URL][/IMG]

I just want to be tall and skinny like Rosie Huntington:\


----------



## Fionaa

Dre12 said:


> Yes, like a human stress ball. You can knead them like dough.


Exactly! I swear its like a cure whenever I hug my chubby friend :b


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I don't care about my body type, as long as it works the way I need it to. Which right now, it does. I don't really feel any strong attraction to any body type or appearance in general.


----------



## sad vlad

I have no interest in looking like some model cause, let's face it, I am no model material. I just want to put on a few more kilograms, preferably a bit more muscles. I have a hard time gaining weight. Not too much.

As for girls, I don't have a type. I just hope there won't be huge differences between us.


----------

